# Anthropology of Religion apologetics



## monoergon (Jul 23, 2014)

Greetings,
I'll be studying anthropology of religion as part of an International Relations curriculum starting next week.

What articles can you recommend me that will apologetically engage the main topics that anthropology of religion will teach, especially those topics that will criticize biblical teachings.

I was informed that there is a student system in which students will be "communicating" (that is, debating) their points of view of the topics that will be taught in that class. I could be overwhelmed with the amount of critiques and not be able to engage all of them, so I welcome any support from Puritan Board's community in order to refute them. 

P.S.: I have been very satisfied with the support of the Puritan Board's community. It certainly helped me out a lot on my other posts. 
I have bought _Apologetics to the Glory of God_ (the Brazilian translation of it) to help me out in general terms.


----------



## Quatchu (Jul 23, 2014)

Not sure of articles but Eternity in Their Hearts by Donald Richardson is great as well as In the Beginning God: A Fresh Look at the Case for Original Monotheism by Winfried Corduan. 

Modern Anthropology posits that humans started off with animistic religion, worshipping nature. Religion then evolved to spirits, which gave way to pantheons of gods, and that monotheism religion evolved from these more primitive religions. Wilhelm Schmidt a Roman Catholic priest (don't let that turn you off) did ground breaking work in anthropology and pointed out that almost every culture in the world if you go back far enough has a creator god in there mythology, or all powerful god but over time it devolved.

So secular anthropologists argue that religion is evolving, which goes against the Biblical account.

Anthropologists such as Wilhelm Schmidt have proven the opposite and the religion has devolved from monotheism.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 23, 2014)

Are you asking for non-Christian sources or Christian sources?


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 23, 2014)

Virtually every human culture has flood stories, as well. They all started off with a true knowledge of the one living and true God, handed down from Noah and His family, and corrupted and lost it.

Google for "World Flood Stories".

You might find some help from Arthur Custance, although I don't know if he was Reformed, as such:

ACOL - CUSTANCE ONLINE LIBRARY ARCHIVE

Arthur C. Custance - Perspectives on Science and Scripture

These books also touch on anthropology of religion:
Eternity in Their Hearts: Startling Evidence of Belief in the One True God in Hundreds of Cultures Throughout the World: Don Richardson: 9780830738373: Amazon.com: Books

The Discovery of Genesis: How the Truths of Genesis Were Found Hidden in the Chinese Language: C.H. Kang, Ethel R. Nelson: 9780570037927: Amazon.com: Books

The above may be useful, but somewhat mixed, so be discerning in how you make use of it. E.g. I can't remember if Richardson believes that the heathen can be converted without Scripture, but I don't think he does, thankfully. It is historical/evidentiary apologetics mainly,rather than a philosophical defence of biblical anthropology, as could be developed in a Vantillian style.


----------



## MW (Jul 23, 2014)

Of particular relevance is Cornelius Van Til's "Psychology of Religion," which was written as part of his Defence of the Faith series. It demonstrates the necessity of the free grace of God in Christ as He testifies of Himself in Scripture. Also, R. J. Rushdoony's Revolt against Maturity might be of some help in the area of anthropology. Both are a little dated but provide solid biblical principles for counteracting humanistic tendencies.


----------



## monoergon (Jul 23, 2014)

Baroque Norseman said:


> Are you asking for non-Christian sources or Christian sources?



Well, both would be fine as long as it is evidence that fits within a biblical worldview such as brother Quatchu's former answer. Thanks


----------

